# How did your poodle get its name?



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trevvor came from a kids cartoon....I thought it was a nice poodley name that was easy to say (or shorten...mostly he gets called Trev) AND its not very common. I've met one other dog and one other guy with that name. With Raven I wanted a name that went with his color but didn't sound too weird...so Raven it was. When he was a baby, one of my coworkers said I should call him Raisinette because he was so little and black....so now his nickname is Ravenette. . He loves it when we sing "Raveneeettte!" to him! Lol....


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Spookies birthday is Halloween, little white dog, kind of spooky. Kris's birthday is around Christmas, so to stay with the holiday theme, he is KrisKringle.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph is loosely named after Ralph Wiggum from the Simpsons (we're big Simpson fans) he's the little boy who eats paste in the back of the classroom! Hee hee. Also, Ralph turned out to be very fitting for our boy, he ralphed a lot when we first got him:aetsch:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo is all black with a white stripe from his mouth to his tummy...like an Oreo cookie.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We went searching for good dog names before our new puppy was ever born, knowing we wanted a red poodle. We looked for Irish names (seemed appropriate for a redhead), and made a list. We settled on Begley, which means Little Hero, because we thought it sounded like a good, fun dog name (no offence to any Irish people named Begley!) and we liked the meaning of it. It was also a bit unusual.

On the opposite end of the originality spectrum, our last red mini poodle was named Rusty for pretty much the obvious reason. I loved all the Far Side cartoons with dogs, because the dog in the cartoons was often called Rusty, too.  Of course, my very biased opinion is that our Rusty was the *best* Rusty ever, the Platonic Rusty, so to speak, so it didn't matter that it was a popular dog name.

This is a fun thread.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

When we went to pick up our puppy from the breeder, Max wasn't the puppy we went to get. 
My husband saw him and it was love at first sight. Lol

His name is actually Maxwell, which fits his personality better, but it has been shortened to Max.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have a poodle yet Im here for research but my next dog will be a toy maybe miniature poodle. It will be my first small dog and there might be some illusion of grandeur in the little poodle so I've decided 

Napoleon if its a boy 
Marie Antoinette if its a girl (marie for short)


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to name the dog Luca, because I love that song by Suzanne Vega. So we were driving the five-hour trip home from visiting the puppies at four weeks old, and my kids asked me what we would name her. When I suggested my favorite, they all had a fit...they hated that name! Then Brendan, my oldest, said, "Why don't we just give her a regular name, like...Sam or something?" Of course, being a kindergarten teacher, my brain immediately went to Sam-I-Am from Green Eggs and Ham. Sammi for short. Maybe that's why Brendan is Sammi's favorite human since he named her.

If and when I get a second dog, though, he will definitely be named Luke...I don't care what the kids say! :aetsch::lalala:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I love reading how names are picked! I hope lots of people contribute here! : )

With Lumi, I wanted something snow related because I *really* love it. I researched snow and winter related words for months and Lumi, Finnish for snow, was the winner! Sock It To Me Lumi was the final product, just because I wanted her to have a big, bold name for a tough little dog. I nearly regret that one now because she was my first puppy and, boy, did she ever sock it to me!! : P 

Amala's name sort of has to do with Lumi, too. I had a really hard time with Lumi due to my unrealistic expectations for her and myself. Amala is Sanskrit for "without impurity" to remind me that she is already perfect. No expectations for Miss Amala, because I just want her to be her. : ) Amala Wala Bing Bang! just for fun and in keeping with her sister's big name. The exclamation point is a tribute to Emily Larlham/Kikopup who named her dog Splash!. Finding Kikopup (thanks to a suggestion from FJM!) was the turning point in my training and relationship with Lumi and all dogs. : )


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily came to us from her foster home with a similar sounding name that we didn't care for, so we settled on Lily because we didn't want to change it too much. But I had a list of potential dog names going for any future dogs for a couple of years - maybe someday I'll get to use some of those names


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz's name just sort of came together accidentally. I looked through a list of girls' names, and among the Lindas and Bethanys and other clearly human sorts of names, Jade and Jazz stood out, and I finally chose Jazz. Then I recalled a CD titled Jazz After Midnight and decided to use that as her registered name. And then I remembered that Midnight Opry is her mother's name. So, it all seemed to fit.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When we were importing Quincy from Iceland, he was going to be the fifth dog in our home. Quint means five, which led me to Quincy.

Journey was named because I wanted something to signify and honour her big trip from the Czech Republic to us in Ontario, Canada.

Holly is Holly because she was born on Christmas eve.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> I wanted to name the dog Luca, because I love that song by Suzanne Vega. So we were driving the five-hour trip home from visiting the puppies at four weeks old, and my kids asked me what we would name her. When I suggested my favorite, they all had a fit...they hated that name! Then Brendan, my oldest, said, "Why don't we just give her a regular name, like...Sam or something?" Of course, being a kindergarten teacher, my brain immediately went to Sam-I-Am from Green Eggs and Ham. Sammi for short. Maybe that's why Brendan is Sammi's favorite human since he named her.
> 
> If and when I get a second dog, though, he will definitely be named Luke...I don't care what the kids say! :aetsch::lalala:


When I told my son (who is considerably older than your boys, KidWhisperer) what I had named Jazz, he said that was a terrible choice. He plays old-time, clawhammer banjo, so I said, "What!?! You want me to call her 'Old Time String Band Music?'" He said no, a fancy dog should have a really simple name, like Sam...despite the age difference, apparently they think alike.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a little bit of a list compiled for my future poodle. Of course, I won't know until we've met and know a little about his/her personality. But here are some I'm considering. Understand that I'm a bit of a geek, and I've promised my husband final say because he's letting me get the breed of my choice 
If poodle is male and black I like Vader or Darth. Lighter color Skywalker or Luke. I also like Loki. That's pretty much as far as I've gotten, and I have no female names picked out.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> When we were importing Quincy from Iceland, he was going to be the fifth dog in our home. Quint means five, which led me to Quincy.


One of the names I wanted to use was Seven (a Seinfeld show reference). Lily is actually our 6th dog...so maybe next dog will actually get named Seven.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> One of the names I wanted to use was Seven (a Seinfeld show reference). Lily is actually our 6th dog...so maybe next dog will actually get named Seven.


One of our friends had a lab named Seven. We considered naming our daughter Seven also


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish I had a cool story, but I really don't. When we adopted our poodle they told us his name was JoJo. I changed the spelling to Joe Joe to be different and because the spelling is a bit more masculine. We meant to change his name entirely, but Joe Joe just seemed to fit him, so it stuck.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No imagination for my poor Molly......I just always thought I needed a sweet little girl named 'Molly' so when this sweet little pup sat in my lap and claimed me.....her name was already picked!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I name my Spoos with Irish/Gaelic names to commemorate my heritage. I also like uncommon names for my girls since I show and especially in agility, they just list the call name on the run order sheet. I didn't want to be one of several more common names. So far I have not had that issue!! My current girl is "Fallon" and among the meanings are "superiority, descended from a ruler." My new puppy girl is going to be named "Aven" which is the anglicized version of "Aoibheann" which no one will be able to pronounce if spelled the Gaelic way and means "pleasant, beautiful sheen, of radiant beauty."

Eclipse


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Its a long story but I'll make it short. 

When I got Charlie from my hubby, I want to call him "Momo" but my husband cringe to the sound of it. It took us few weeks to find a name for my Charlie. We almost go with Shadow but it wasn't feel appropriate at the time. Harry comes close to become his name cause he is curly and hairy. One day I came across an article on wikipedia which talked about an author who wrote a book about a journey around the States with his black poodle, named Charlie. Growing up in another country, I'm not familiar with the author but I thought that is a neat name. Of course at the time, Charlie was black with a bit of brown tint (now he is sort greyish with brown tint). So husband agreed and we add brown as his middle name. Thus, Charlie Brown for my Charlie.

Being me, I thought Charlie is a unique name. Emphasis on unique. Till I register him in the daycare and they have dozens of Charlies. Luckily not all comes in the same day. So adding the brown mid-name is a somewhat a good call. Lol.


----------



## Liza Cate (Jan 12, 2013)

Shaeleigh Blue (Shae for short) was originally Cate, but since my best friend's spoo is named Keats (after the poet John Keats), it became too confusing. She was very hard to name - it took days - because nothing seem to fit. Then I finally called her Shae and she looked at me like - "well it took you long enough!" I re-named Shae's sister Brooklyn (Brooke for short) when we got her a few weeks ago, because my husband and I love NYC and one of our favorite memories is of walking over the Brooklyn Bridge in a snow storm. Her name hit the minute I laid eyes on her. Sometimes it just clicks!!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> My new puppy girl is going to be named "Aven" which is the anglicized version of "Aoibheann" which no one will be able to pronounce if spelled the Gaelic way and means "pleasant, beautiful sheen, of radiant beauty."


Our "Dobhar-chú" became "Darku" for the same reason, we knew almost no one who would pronounce it, so we just made it easier to say LOL


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

The young adults in my life are Star Trek Deep Space Nine fans so our boy is named for Commander Benjamin Lafayette Sisko


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My kids named our last dog Blueberry...it was that or Batman, lol! So they named Indy after Indiana Jones, and I named Maddy because I've always loved the name Madeline. I thought of the spunky little girl from the children's books, and Maddy is certainly spunky. If I'd known her before I named her, she might have been called "Tornado", lol


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

With our puppy being a Red toy and our name being Taggart I looked at the pup and ginger curly pup and thought of the red ginger curly hair of an Irish dancer. With our Scots/Irish heritage, "Bridget" Taggart just seemed to fit. She is I fiery red head. She dances, she is full of energy, spunk and intelligence.
"Poppy" already had her name when she came to us. I would not have named her that, but I would not change it now. It seems to fit her. She is loyal, timid, shy, ditzy, thick, dumb blonde., and I love them both because they are so different.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Joelly said:


> Its a long story but I'll make it short.
> 
> When I got Charlie from my hubby, I want to call him "Momo" but my husband cringe to the sound of it. It took us few weeks to find a name for my Charlie. We almost go with Shadow but it wasn't feel appropriate at the time. Harry comes close to become his name cause he is curly and hairy. One day I came across an article on wikipedia which talked about an author who wrote a book about a journey around the States with his black poodle, named Charlie. Growing up in another country, I'm not familiar with the author but I thought that is a neat name. Of course at the time, Charlie was black with a bit of brown tint (now he is sort greyish with brown tint). So husband agreed and we add brown as his middle name. Thus, Charlie Brown for my Charlie.
> 
> Being me, I thought Charlie is a unique name. Emphasis on unique. Till I register him in the daycare and they have dozens of Charlies. Luckily not all comes in the same day. So adding the brown mid-name is a somewhat a good call. Lol.


That was Travels With Charlie by John Steinbeck! Fabulous book!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved the name Ginger and wanted to find a red poodles to match the name - so she was named before I found her - and I named her Gingerbread, and call her Ginger. some say I should hav enamed her Gingersnap lol


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Joelly said:


> ... Thus, Charlie Brown for my Charlie.
> 
> Being me, I thought Charlie is a unique name. Emphasis on unique. Till I register him in the daycare and they have dozens of Charlies. Luckily not all comes in the same day. So adding the brown mid-name is a somewhat a good call. Lol.


When my husband was a boy, he had a white miniature poodle and named him Charlie Brown (for the Peanuts character I believe).


----------



## cortysparks (Mar 11, 2013)

I love reading everyone's stories! There are so many unique and fun names! Inspiration can truly be found anywhere


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna got her name from the OSPCA ; it was sorta meant to be since everyone in our family has names that starts with a J so we kept her name


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

My wife said we needed a dog because I sleep so soundly an intruder could break into the house and I would never wake up. I agreed as long as the dog was a poodle and was a large mini or a small standard. The place we live limits the size of dogs to under 25 pounds, and I need a dog who can take long walks with me. 

So how did she get the name Killer Fang? Why not, she is a guard dog for crying out loud. 

BTW, she is not vicious, her job is to wake me up so I can be.

Oh yeah, my wife has a pet name for her and that's what I call her around the house 'cause I know what's good for me.


----------



## Liza Cate (Jan 12, 2013)

Love it! I once had a 5 lb Maltese named Fang and he got lots of "name" attention.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dog catcher said:


> My wife said we needed a dog because I sleep so soundly an intruder could break into the house and I would never wake up. I agreed as long as the dog was a poodle and was a large mini or a small standard. The place we live limits the size of dogs to under 25 pounds, and I need a dog who can take long walks with me.
> 
> So how did she get the name Killer Fang? Why not, she is a guard dog for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


She looks so vicious 
What's her pet name?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Angel had another name when I adopted her, but try as I might that day when I first got her, she would not respond. 

I was loving one her and had tried a couple of different names, no real response, then I said out of the blue that she was such a sweet little angel and she seemed to light up and grinned ear to ear. So I said Angel? And she looked at me again all happy, and so she became Angel! Which she is and she has always responded to that name, lol every time! The one we were told, not once. 

I with my Peaches, it was because she was the color of a peach and round and fuzzy when we got her. Hey I was 13.  

My other poodle was a toy we called Jasmine, she was the color of the flower with I love. We called her JazzyGirl because she was always on display and a hoot. lol 

Merlin was called Merlin, because he was coal black and we had dark carpet at the time, he would disappear like a great magician, so Merlin it was. 

I love all of the stories behind our fur babies names.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

I like what I would consider "traditional" dog names like Buddy & Shadow. Although, when it came to actually deciding on a name for our new puppy I wanted something more unique. As graphic designer, I wanted to go with something that dealt with my work like Vector, but my wife wanted something that had to do with his red color. We came up with Clay and Adobe. Adobe was perfect because it had a double meaning. She got her color name and since the programs I work in every day are created by a company named Adobe I got my graphic design name. We wanted to drop the "a" off the beginning of his name and we were worried people might pronounce the name wrong if were spelled Dobe. So his name is "A. Dobi" but we only ever call him Dobi.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I ride horses and have ridden horses most my life. And someone at my barn had inspired me to get a poodle.
I wanted something western/southern and a barn dog name, and when I visited the pups and found out the dog I ended up getting was the largest of the litter, and was supposed to be on the large end of standards, I decided to name him Dallas. One of my friends suggested it, and the logic behind it is everything's bigger in Texas (; haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

My boy is Tigger after the Winnie the Pooh character because he jumps straight up and down to get your attention. I had another name all picked out but after 3 days he was a Tigger.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> She looks so vicious
> What's her pet name?[/QUOT
> 
> Her name was Halle when we brought her home. Like most names it means something in some other language. I do not remember what exactly it means nor what language the name is from, but I like to think in whatever language her name comes from when translated into English it means Killer Fang.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

What fun I'm having reading all the responses to this thread. Sterling's name was obvious as he is silver (not all that original) and I'm always surprised there aren't more silvers out there with the name. His registered name though was more fun as we did it after and I like it to reflect their call name Marquis Diamond Montana Plata - I also love putting Montana in their registered names if I get the option and Plata is from our state motto - Oro y Plata (Spanish for "gold and silver ")

Sherry in MT


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I was originally planning on getting a girl puppy and had a list of girl names. Requirements for the name were that the name be uncommon and either something biblical or that reminded us of a blessing in our lives. We ended up with a male 7 1/2 month old service dog release. Out of the blue, my grandfather's name just popped into my head a few days before we got him and we knew if we got a male, this would be the name. It just fits him. His name is Fritz (he had a different name, we changed it). I looked it up and the name is of german origin just like poodles and one of its meanings is peace keeper.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Love Love that name!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Mei Li means beautiful in chinese and is pronounced May Lee. As my other dog had a chinese name thought we would just keep the theme going mind you he is a shih tzu!

But her full pedigree name is Bienamie Lil Divine Diva every second dog seems to be a 'Diva' or a 'Bella' and I wanted something very unique. Strangely enough when said out loud it often sounds like May We which is in keeping with her "French Poodle" history. As well my grandmother never liked to be called 'grandma or nanna' as she said she was not old enough for this term. So we called her Mamie (pronounced May me) so how strange that I actually came up with this name so similar in sound to my very favourite grandma and I swear this dog is her reincarnated the looks she gives me and some of her antics it is as though she has been on this Earth before.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I love reading these origin stories, so fun! My spoo is named Darcy from the hero in Jane Austen's _Pride and Prejudice_. :glasses-nerdy: It's my favorite book and favorite author so I had a big list of Austen-ish names before the puppy came. Darcy also means "dark" which he is, lol. It's also easy to say, short, fairly common, etc. His registered name is "Austen's Pride of Pemberley" . As any good Austen fan knows, Fitzwilliam Darcy is the master of Pemberley estates.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

When I adopted Dude, he was just being called, "Poodle." I could have none of that! Because of his extremely large size and strong, yet very relaxed presence, he needed something that said he was THE MAN. So, I thought of "Dude" and we all agreed it fit him well. (Plus, it was convenient to morph "Poodle" into "Dooooodle" and then "Duuuuude." 

When I adopted Daisy, she was named, "Peaches." While it was a cute name, she came from people who had no interest in her well-being. That just ruined the name for me... knowing _they_ picked it. So, I tried thinking of a name that sounded good with "Dude." Daisy came to mind for some reason. I definitely have what some would call 'hippie tendencies', so both the word "Daisy" and the word "Dude" resignated with me in that regard, too.  :flowers:


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I always dreamed of one day having a Chinese Crested and decided (because of an actual dream) that her name was going to be Vixen. Then a friend of the family had a major oops litter of half chinese crested, half spoo pups and offered me one. I decided on the most hairless girl. The friend really wanted us to adopt her super shy hairy hairless as well because he was just so different and very shy. She thought he might be autistic and wanted my 12 yr old autistic son to have him. A friend was also adopting a hairy hairless girl. We decided on the name Vernon because it's a V name and because there is a Vernon in Harry Potter. We picked up all three pups and brought them home with the intention of hanving the hairy hairless girl go home with my friend. My friend all of a sudden had to take her grandmother into her home and couldn't take the pup so we kept her. We named her Veela, which is also from Harry Potter. Unfortunately we lost little Veela to parvo.

After Veela passed away my x gave a little fluffy byb Chinese crested to my kids without my knowledge and they named her Vlora because of the V theme. Vlora means Brave, although my daughter didn't know that at the time.I wasn't thrilled at all when they brought her home but now I'm thrilled we have her and boy is she brave for a 4lb little ball of fluff.

Sherlock, our toy poodle, was literally dumped and since we weren't keeping him (haha!) we ditched the V theme names and my daughter named him Sherlock for the BBC Sherlock show and the actor's black curly hair. 

Misha was going to be named Nikola Valiant after a ton of thought. Nikola for Nikola Tesla (my hero), and Valiant partially because of the V thing and because I just love it. Obviously that didn't stick and he became Misha which was the 2nd place name anyway. Misha was partially because I love the sound of the name, the fact that it means "he who is like god" and what poodle isn't, and for the actor/humanitarian Misha Collins. 

Wow, sorry that was so long. :bored:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

JudyD said:


> When I told my son (who is considerably older than your boys, KidWhisperer) what I had named Jazz, he said that was a terrible choice. He plays old-time, clawhammer banjo, so I said, "What!?! You want me to call her 'Old Time String Band Music?'" He said no, a fancy dog should have a really simple name, like Sam...despite the age difference, apparently they think alike.


That's so cute! After the kids named Indy, they really wanted Maddy's name to be Audi. However, I didn't really want to be calling the dogs in from the yard, "Indy" and "Audi", ha,ha. However after we got Indy I kept forgetting her name, and calling her "Indigo", "India" and even "Ashlin" (I don't even know where that came from). Then later I thought, hey, those are actually nicer names than Indy


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Indiana said:


> That's so cute! After the kids named Indy, they really wanted Maddy's name to be Audi. However, I didn't really want to be calling the dogs in from the yard, "Indy" and "Audi", ha,ha. However after we got Indy I kept forgetting her name, and calling her "Indigo", "India" and even "Ashlin" (I don't even know where that came from). Then later I thought, hey, those are actually nicer names than Indy


"Indy" and "Audi." Perhaps they were contemplating their navels when they thought of that? You have very clever kids!

I had considered "Jade" as a name, and for a couple of weeks, I did call her "Jade-uh-Jazz."


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Before we got our mpoo Luce (Lu Chay) we had 2 cockatiels - Luna and then Dino. We wanted to keep the Italian theme to reflect our Italian heritage. I actually broke out the Italian-English dictionary! I wanted it to be 1 or 2 syllables since they are easier to remember and say. So, while thumbing through the dictionary I came across the word luce, it means "light, brightness" in Italian - she does lighten my life and brighten my day !


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

My Belle is named after my granddaughter Isabell they share a birthday


----------



## jadejazzkayla (Feb 12, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Jazz's name just sort of came together accidentally. I looked through a list of girls' names, and among the Lindas and Bethanys and other clearly human sorts of names, *Jade and Jazz *stood out, and I finally chose Jazz. Then I recalled a CD titled Jazz After Midnight and decided to use that as her registered name. And then I remembered that Midnight Opry is her mother's name. So, it all seemed to fit.


omg. my first flat coat was Jade - my second - Jasmine - thus my username (kayla was my third)

my poodle is Katie Bell named after the character from Harry Potter.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi's full name is Alexis Desdemona. Lexi was about the only name we could all agree on. Desdemona is because Dh is an english minor and likes Othello by Shakespeare. Desdemona was very beautifull. It was either a middle name from Shakespeare or something from Jane Austin.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shelly's full name is - Marubi's Thalpet Ix Chel - she was born on December 21,2012 (the date of the Mayan apocalypse). Ix Chel is a Mayan Goddess of Motherhood. It just seemed right.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a fabulous thread, so cool to know the reason for these interesting names! We named Indie because she is so dark (India Ink), Lady we named before we knew her, she would probably not have that name if we would have observed her first...she is not particularly sophisticated, but she responds to Lady and she has a heart like Lady and the Tramp. Our new pup "Jack" was my husbands choice. He originally named him "Wagin", but no one could remember it. There is a lot of spunk in our Jack...and Larry loves to say "Jack, squat!" when he takes him out to pee fifty times a day!


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I had waited to know Joy she would have been "Marubi's Spawn of Satan", in fact within a few days of bringing her home I sent Laurie a message asking if it was to late too change it.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Oliver already had his name with i got him but she mostly called him ollie which i dont care for that so i call him Oliver.

i used to work for a skip breeder when i was in HS all of her dogs had "old lady" names as i called them. which i always liked. ive been naming most of my animals in ABC order and E was up sooo i was looking for a E name. Eugene was for sure my male name chose but i really wanted a girl poodle so i could paint her names and put bows on her without people asking questions. soo at first i was looking at the name Freya which isnt E but its close enough. i like this name due to the anime chobits. but i was still looking around was checking baby name websites and decided on Esther. which i love it fits my old lady name and ABC order requirements. its also not a common dog name im not a fan of dog names.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

"Hot Toddy" was born on St. Patrick's day, so we were trying to find the name of an Irish beverage. "Gabriella"'s registered name is "Who Dat" because being from Louisiana we are Saint's fans and she is an apricot (gold) and black phantom (Saint's colors). "Clementine"'s full name is "My Darling Clementine" because Betty liked the song. "Oreo" is a black and white parti, and Betty liked the Oreo Cookie jingle, so we named her Oreo Cookie.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bellefleet Raven Lucky Lizette....Our first poodle after we lost our beloved Suzette. I wanted a name like Suzette..hence Lizette. Suzette was riddled with health issues so I wanted Lizette to be Lucky in the health department. Raven because she is black.

Beaucaniche Raven Marlisse and Beaucaniche Raven Misstarry. Both girls from Lizette's first litter. There were four black girls...I called Marla, Starla, Carla, and Darla. When we decided to keep Marla and Starla I named them Marlisse (because I just love that name and it still sounded like Marla). I named Starla Misstarry because she is one nut...a real Mystery. I still call her Starla though.

Beaucaniche Cosi Fan Tutti...from an Opera..I have no idea why it came to mind. My husband says it in an Italian accent and it is so Cute. I love how Cosi suits him. He is such a Cozy snuggle bunny.

Beaucaniche Mon Petit Chou...Mimi. My husbands choice. It means my little cabbage. He wanted to called her Isabel but I thought it sounded too much like Lizzie. So we decided on Mimi.

Our next puppy will be Beaucaniche Joie de Vivre. I just decided this when I was watching all the poodles out in the yard, playing and happy. It translates to Joy of Life. I think that is what poodles have. Call name will be either Joy or Viva...not sure yet.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Every dog I've ever had was a rescue or I adopted them from someone I knew who couldnt keep their dog.

Like all the previous... Rusty was named by someone else.

Lola is the first dog I've ever named. Her full name is Boshi's Lola likes it like that.

No real significance except that she was a sassy little black poodle the first time I saw her and it seemed fitting. The breeder asked me to come up with a few "full names" for her but when she emailed her suggestions I really liked this one and thought it was fitting


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I named Enzo from the book The Art of Racing in the Rain. I just loved that book so it fit. Later I found the book character was actually named afterbEnzo Ferrari although I did not know that at the time. But it seemed to fit as well since he is always racing around. He loves running more than anything. But I did give him the middle name Goofernutter because he is one and I don't want to take it too seriously.


----------



## Pinky'sLaLa (Mar 31, 2013)

My pup looked like a La La, such a Diva!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I just read that book. It was a great read.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 10, 2013)

*Faith*

My husband died of cancer last June. My strength has come from faith. It just seemed appropriate that I name my puppy Faith!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't sent in Misha's papers yet, but we have been tossing around names. Her dad has "International Boy" in his name and her mom has "Victoria's Secret" in her name so we were thinking possiby "(Kennel Name) International Secret". 

Her call name was the only one the family could agree on, lol


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

We adopted Kansas , he was a breeders release from Missouri.
Renamed him after Kansas City.
What a great post, so interesting.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I contacted Cali's breeder, he asked me the kind of things I'd done with my dogs in the past and what I'd like to do with my future poodle. Based on my answers, he said he had a female pup that he thought would suit me. He said she was a little firecracker! LOL He hadn't registered her yet so he told me I could pick her registered name. 

I decided to name her Noteworthy Caliente (call name Cali). Caliente means hot or fiery in Spanish which seemed appropriate for her "firecracker" personality. He said it was a good thing her name was being changed because he had given her the call name "Carol" which could have led to confusion since my name is Caroline! Almost seemed like I was meant to have her. :smile:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

On the ride back home with our new puppy, I thought of the name Dante. I simply liked the sound of itl He was Dante for about an hour when my kids decided his name was Chanter...you say it like Shawn-Tay...My kids are in a French school and Chanter means 'to sing'. Almost everyone says his name wrong so I say "It's Chanter like Shawn-tay!" It a very un-boy like name!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger is ginger b/c she's the colour of ginger root. She was the only creamy coloured pup in her litter so the breeder put ginger in her registered name and it became her call name.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

I had thought long and hard for my new pups name. almost like a vision came the memory of the movie Grumpy Ole Men and the name Walter Mathouw( not sure of the spelling). I wanted a name that would make people smile and so Walter was a sure bet. It fits him so well. What a fun thread.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

The first to enter our lives was Kirby our Pomeranian and he is named after Kirby Puckett the baseball player for the Minnesota Twins because he touches everything with his nose. That was Kirby Pukett's slogan "touch em all" for the way he hit the ball.

Sasha was the second to enter our lives and she was named partly because we had this great waiter in Paris that we saw every time we went named Sasha and the name works for a boy or a girl. I also had an American Eskimo named Sasha that I loved back in the early 70s.

GiGi got her name almost by accident. By the time my husband got home from work to give her a name she thought her name was Good Girl. My husband said why not name her G.G. for Good Girl. So when we took her to the Vet for her check up, he put down GiGi on her records and it stuck.


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

My little guy is named Charles Barkley, my boyfriend decided on the name since it was apparently the rules that if I chose to buy him that my boyfriend gets to name him.

Charles came from a name my boyfriend liked to call an old border collie (a girl too) that would get out and wonder the streets every so often and had a tendency to try get through our front door (very friendly dog) and we still have no idea who the owner is but 'Charles' was always around so I presume that she always goes back home.

Barkley came from this horrible movie my boyfriend forced me to watch where the ending was actually the dog was the superhero that saved the day and the humans were actually just there to help him along the way, the dog sacrificed it's life to save everyone in the end, his name was Barkley.... this was when my boyfriend decided that if he was to ever get another dog he would name it Charles Barkley

Little did I know when my boyfriend agreed to us getting a toy poodle that he would receive the name Charles Barkley... at first I could not imagine training or calling my puppy to the name of Charles, I would of preferred something a little more different, but the name eventually grew on me and now I couldn't imagine him not being our little Charles Barkley


----------



## cortysparks (Mar 11, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I haven't sent in Misha's papers yet, but we have been tossing around names. Her dad has "International Boy" in his name and her mom has "Victoria's Secret" in her name so we were thinking possiby "(Kennel Name) International Secret".
> 
> Her call name was the only one the family could agree on, lol


I think that International Secret sounds awesome and somewhat mysterious!:thumb:


----------



## cortysparks (Mar 11, 2013)

Fbkathleen said:


> I named Enzo from the book The Art of Racing in the Rain. I just loved that book so it fit. Later I found the book character was actually named afterbEnzo Ferrari although I did not know that at the time. But it seemed to fit as well since he is always racing around. He loves running more than anything. But I did give him the middle name Goofernutter because he is one and I don't want to take it too seriously.


I just read that book not too long ago. I really loved it and cried so hard at the end!


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

*Dog names*

Our oldest (Poodle)dog is Zig Zag. I sew so it is just a sewing machine reference.
A few years ago my husband was laid off from his job and we were on an unemployment roller coaster for about three years. So when he bought his Lab we named her "Peace in the Storm" - we call her Stormie. 
Our next dog -My standard poodle we got after three of my children were in a major car wreck and had a long recovery. We named "Gracie" in honor of them. She is "Amazing Grace"
We recently had a litter of puppies and one of the dogs that we sold came back to us because the guy couldn't pay for him. We named him "Prodigal Son". We call him "Repo".


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Since Sunny came to live with me when he was 3 1/2, I left the name his breeder gave him, Tyramara's Acapulco Gold a/k/a Sunny!!! And Sunny he definitely is so the name was perfect!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I read the book "The Art of Racing in the Rain" too and quite a read!


----------

